# giant Asian Mantis nymph sleeping on finger...



## sk8erkho (Jun 21, 2007)

I posted a thread a few weeks back asking about daily routines with your mantids. Today I was in the process of cleaning the tanks and decided to let them all out in their usual spots. When I went to take the Asian nymphs out one of them walked around my hand for a few seconds, stopped looked around curiously, then found a warm spot just below my finger nail on my index finger and laid down, legs stretched out and hanging comfortably over the edges of the finger. It then lowered it's abdomen slowly onto my finger then did the oddest thing I've seen yet. It laid it's head down onto my finger with it's arms stretched forward but folded under and went to sleep. When ever I would attempt to move it or whatever it would slide slowly sideways a bit and turn it's head the opposite way and go back to sleep. I really wish I had a camera with a lens which could capture this because my family didn't believe it until they came walking in to see it for themselves!!! It is still just laying there while I am typing this thread!! Weird!!! Or maybe as my nephew said it's just because of the warmth?!! :?


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

It might be preparing for a molt and won't be budged. Or it could be near death. I have never witnessed a mantis sleep.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, I think I'd like to have a napping mantis too!


----------



## sk8erkho (Jun 21, 2007)

You Know I thought about that too, the molting thing but it just molted last week and is in great health as far as I know. It is up now walking around. It eats well, it's not sickly acting (like my orchid was before it died) it's just a weird little guy. It did the same thing with my nephew for a short while then sat up looking around curiously like they do and is...just fine!! That was one of my questions, like how many members out there handle their mantids from time to time when they are receptive? So, far all has been fine. When they don't seem to want to be bothered we just leave em alone. Other than that we handle them carefully all of the time without any hazards or problems. Except once in a while one may not want to go back into their tanks. But that's about it!


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

Cool  .


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2007)

Some of you people interprete the strangest things from mantid behavior. I am pretty sure they don't sleep in the true sense of the word.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 21, 2007)

I think they don't need to sleep considering they don't realy move that much.


----------



## athicks (Jun 21, 2007)

Hahaha  

That's cute! I was typing with a mantid on my hand yesterday.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 21, 2007)

:wink: he's in Love, how cute, makes me wanna go get al of mine out and see if they will sleep with me, maybe hubby... no better not go there!


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sleep with their eyes open...nope too weird.


----------



## Borya (Jun 24, 2007)

I think it just wants to warm from your finger. My hierodulas sometimes do the same, mostly the small nymphs. Looks very cute.


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

I wouldn't know. Everybody complains my hands are frigid.


----------



## Kriss (Jun 24, 2007)

It sounds like your mantid is crouching down to look inconspicous. Hiding itself from a potential threat.

Could be thirsty with its mouth parts on your hand but if it wasn't moving to find moisture then its unlikely.

Or, finding the warmth on your hand it might be crouching to warm up its own body. Never heard of it before though, but possible.

The idea of it coming up to a molt is a good one. I find a mantid will move less and less when close to molting.


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

Kriss wrote:

It sounds like your mantid is crouching down to look inconspicous. Hiding itself from a potential threat./end

Now that's a more likely solution.

Sorry, the quote thing messed up.


----------

